# feedback on these leaf blowers :)



## weekendWarrior (Jul 13, 2006)

I may be purchasing a new leaf blower this week and here are my choices.
Does anyone have any experience/opinions on these?

Husqvarna 125BT
Troybilt TB25BP

thanks for any advice


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

weekendWarrior said:


> I may be purchasing a new leaf blower this week and here are my choices.
> Does anyone have any experience/opinions on these?
> 
> Husqvarna 125BT
> ...


 HUSQVARNA OWNED BY THE MOTHER COMPANY ELECTROLUX,WHO OWNS POULAN WEEDEATER,AMERICAN YARD PRODUCTS, THEY ARE SISTER COMPANYS,HOWEVER HUSQVARNA IS THE MOST COMERCIALIZED QUALITY,MEANING IT HAS A FULL LEGNTH CRANK FOR LESS VIBE LONGER LIFE,TROYBILT IS SISTER COMPANY TO WHITE McCOLLOUCH,THE MOTHER COMPANY IS MTD,FAIR TO GOOD QUALITY FOR THE CONSUMER USE BUT IF IT IS GOING TO BE RUN FOR EXTENDED PERIODS OF TIME, YOU MAY WANT TO GO HUSQVARNA ALL THE WAY ....


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

i would get the Husqvarna 125BT


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

Husky is a great choice but be sure to take care of it, parts are VERY expensive


----------

